# Men's Fashion: Search for the Essential Cool Pt. 4: Chinos



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chinos are trousers made of 100% cotton twill. Similar but not the same as khakis, chinos tend to be tighter fitting and are not pleated at the top. They have a cleaner less formal look, although in a pinch they work nicely with a well paired sports jacket and collarless shirt. 










No one really is sure how they got their name, but it is believed that since the cloth these were made from came largely from Chinese looms, they took on the Spanish word for Chinese: "chino"

Like khaki pants, chinos got their start in the military. Both British and then American armies started issuing chinos as standard leg-wear during the latter half of the 1800s. Beige and brown chino pants became popular in the mid 20th century, and were particularly favored by men in urban environments. They hit their zenith in the 1960s, when everyone from urban school boys to surfers to the Rat Pack wore them. They have staying power. 










Traditional chinos are pleatless and tend to terminate at the top of the shoe. Hipsters today like them tight fitting and higher off the ankle and sometimes rolled up. I hate that look, but whatever floats yer boat... Suffice it to say chinos are back with a vengeance.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have almost that exact same pants/shirt/shoes combination shown in the left of the second pic. I'm not a fan of chinos in anything other than earthy colors.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

All my "business casual" pants are chinos, or "flat-fronts" as most labels deem them. Pleated went out of style in 1993 - only exception is formal dress pants and tuxedo pants (which I also consider a gawdawful style and unfortunately will be wearing some in my brothers wedding this upcoming weekend).


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm familiar with the term chinos, but its one I only began seeing/hearing used over the last 10 years or so. And it's still not in common usage where I live. In my area, these are called flat-front khakis. Khakis with pleats are just called pleated khakis.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

THANK YOU for posting nonpleated pants!

I love chinos on men, especially hipster red ones.

Can't wait to see your shoes thread.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> THANK YOU for posting nonpleated pants!
> 
> I love chinos on men, especially hipster red ones.
> 
> *Can't wait to see your shoes thread*.


Installment Number 3 is on desert boots. :smile2:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I'm familiar with the term chinos, but its one I only began seeing/hearing used over the last 10 years or so. And it's still not in common usage where I live. In my area, these are called flat-front khakis. Khakis with pleats are just called pleated khakis.


It can be confusing. I think the main difference is that khakis are sometimes (not always!) made from lighter weight fabric and have more room in the seat and thighs. 

Chinos are generally made from a heavier cotton twill and tend to fit a bit tighter along the length of the leg. Khakis sort of bulge out a bit then suck back in at the shoe line. 

I cannot wear chinos as I have very thick thighs. I wear pleat-less khakis or dungarees.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> dungarees.


That's a word I haven't heard in awhile.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Any male-takers for cargo capris??

:rofl:

_*sorry for the thread jack, bandit!_


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

happy as a clam said:


> Any male-takers for cargo capris??
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> _*sorry for the thread jack, bandit!_


LOL - that guys a "gone ass!"


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't do chinos.

I either wear black jeans (casual/work-wear) or a suit (when I want to look good for the high-society types my SO rubs elbows with.)


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Any male-takers for cargo capris??
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> _*sorry for the thread jack, bandit!_



[email protected] That's [email protected]


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Any male-takers for cargo capris??
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> _*sorry for the thread jack, bandit!_


You don't get a "like" for that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Get that stupid fvcking pic off my thread.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Get that stupid fvcking pic off my thread.


The footwear is pretty cool in the photo though.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Lila said:


> Well fitting chinos, like photo #2 and #3, look great on men with slim or narrow body frames.
> 
> From what I've seen, chinos on bulky guys (either really muscular or carrying a little extra Umph on the behind) create moose knuckles. Not a good look at all.


Lol. I decided to give chinos a shot, definitely not a look for me. Pretty sure one long step and I would end up splitting them in half lol. I do a lot of squats, deadlifts, etc... so my lower body build and tight pants do not see eye to eye.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Lol. I decided to give chinos a shot, definitely not a look for me. Pretty sure one long step and I would end up splitting them in half lol. I do a lot of squats, deadlifts, etc... so my lower body build and tight pants do not see eye to eye.


I'm the same. My thighs have their own zip code.


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

ok...so where are good places to purchase quality chinos that fit well, for a reasonable price? 

I have a more slender build naturally, but toned (through hard work), so these pants appear ok for me and a good alternative to jeans in the summer especially.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Any male-takers for cargo capris??
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> _*sorry for the thread jack, bandit!_


CLAMMY! That elastic waistband. MAKE IT STOP.:surprise:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> Lol. I decided to give chinos a shot, definitely not a look for me. Pretty sure one long step and I would end up splitting them in half lol. I do a lot of squats, deadlifts, etc... so my lower body build and tight pants do not see eye to eye.


get the next size larger then, or ones with some lycra in the fabric.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Lon said:


> get the next size larger then, or ones with some lycra in the fabric.


The problem is the waist. I don't have a big waist. If I go up a size to fit my legs/ass the waist ends up being huge and doesn't look right. In general it is a challenge finding a good fitting pair of pants, and unfortunately at work we are still required to wear pants lol.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I have it on good authority that chinos are a yawn from several women. I mean they're there, and if they fit right, they're ok.

The word I've heard more than once is "milquetoast".

But if you're going to dress down, throw on a good pair of jeans. And if you're going to dress up, throw on a good pair of dress pants.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> The problem is the waist. I don't have a big waist. If I go up a size to fit my legs/ass the waist ends up being huge and doesn't look right. In general it is a challenge finding a good fitting pair of pants, and unfortunately at work we are still required to wear pants lol.


https://www.reddit.com/r/malefashio.../best_slim_chinos_for_dudes_with_a_big_booty/


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Lon said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/malefashio.../best_slim_chinos_for_dudes_with_a_big_booty/


Interesting, thanks.

I know there is also a jeans company focusing on athletic builds, but I just can't see dropping $150 on a pair of jeans ...

Mens Apparel ? Barbell Apparel


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

marduk said:


> I have it on good authority that chinos are a yawn from several women. I mean they're there, and if they fit right, they're ok.
> 
> The word I've heard more than once is "milquetoast".
> 
> But if you're going to dress down, throw on a good pair of jeans. And if you're going to dress up, throw on a good pair of dress pants.


You have to wait for the jeans installment. 

By the way, I've heard just as many women talk smack about Levis: boring...common...predictable.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Jeans are just about the only thing I don't feel ridiculous in.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Jeans are just about the only thing I don't feel ridiculous in.


Yeah. They're safe.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Jeans are just about the only thing I don't feel ridiculous in.


You look good in that hat. You have to own your style


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> You have to wait for the jeans installment.
> 
> By the way, I've heard just as many women talk smack about Levis: boring...common...predictable.


People still wear Levis?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

marduk said:


> People still wear Levis?


Rich people. Have you seen how much those bastards cost?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Rich people. Have you seen how much those bastards cost?


I get straight cut Levis from Walmart for $27. They are not high end denim but they're cheap enough to replace when needed and look decent.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Rich people. Have you seen how much those bastards cost?


YES!! People still wear Levi's!!! My 54-year-old hunk still fills out (in the bum) a pair of Levi's better than most 25 year olds. Forget "7 For All Mankind" and all the other snooty brands... REAL men wear Levi's...

:lol:

And no need to be rich. $34.99, Levi's jeans, at Kohl's. Just went shopping with my SO, definitely reasonably priced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> YES!! People still wear Levi's!!! My 54-year-old hunk still fills out (in the bum) a pair of Levi's better than most 25 year olds. Forget "7 For All Mankind" and all the other snooty brands... REAL men wear Levi's...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


I remember when I could go to the local mercantile in the little town I grew up in in to buy new jeans. They had Levis copper rivet jeans for $8 a pair. Dad would give me a $20 bill and that was enough for two 501s plus tax. Lee Riders were about a dollar more.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Levis = lame.

Guess jeans seem to work on my body.

Also picked up an expensive pair of 'paper denim' jeans from Japan that are killer. They wore out right away, but they were the most comfortable and best looking jeans I've ever had.

Seven jeans are pretty good, too.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a leather blazer which is really sharp and fits me like a glove. If I wear loafers, no socks...looks gay. If I wear fashion jeans with wrinkles and wear marks...gay. Casual wingtips...exceedingly gay. The ONLY way it works is fresh, stiff Levis and harness boots.

BTW, nothing wrong with gay and I have little opinion on it other than being mistaken for it means I missed my target market.

The chinos I have are Lucky and are a cotton twill fabric with the same type of seams that jeans have, i.e. kind of lapped and face stitched. The leg hems are sewn right through the face of the fabric. Khakis have blind seams and hems and are more tailored. The chinos are a jeans substitute AFAIK.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cre8ify said:


> I have a leather blazer which is really sharp and fits me like a glove. If I wear loafers, no socks...looks gay. If I wear fashion jeans with wrinkles and wear marks...gay. Casual wingtips...exceedingly gay. The ONLY way it works is fresh, stiff Levis and harness boots.
> 
> BTW, nothing wrong with gay and I have little opinion on it other than being mistaken for it means I missed my target market.
> 
> The chinos I have are Lucky and are a cotton twill fabric with the same type of seams that jeans have, i.e. kind of lapped and face stitched. The leg hems are sewn right through the face of the fabric. * Khakis have blind seams and hems and are more tailored. The chinos are a jeans substitute AFAIK*.


Good summation.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

Morcoll said:


> ok...so where are good places to purchase quality chinos that fit well, for a reasonable price?
> 
> I have a more slender build naturally, but toned (through hard work), so these pants appear ok for me and a good alternative to jeans in the summer especially.


The Brooks Brothers advantage chino's come in a variety of different colors, fits(slim to relaxed) and are non-iron. They are expensive though.

For the money I think Dockers make some very nice chino's in a variety of fits as well. Over time I find I wear my Dockers more than the BB's.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Constable Odo said:


> I can't do chinos.
> 
> I either wear black jeans (casual/work-wear) or a suit (when I want to look good for the high-society types my SO rubs elbows with.)


Black jeans? Do you wear black reboks with them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

marduk said:


> I have it on good authority that chinos are a yawn from several women. I mean they're there, and if they fit right, they're ok.
> 
> The word I've heard more than once is "milquetoast".
> 
> But if you're going to dress down, throw on a good pair of jeans. And if you're going to dress up, throw on a good pair of dress pants.


Chinos look great on a slim build. In fact, most clothes look best on an average to slim build (my preference!!) Muscle men don't look natural. If clothes don't fit you, you've done something unnatural to your body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

SurpriseMyself said:


> Black jeans? Do you wear black reboks with them?


No, why? Is it some type of fashion faux pas not to wear black reboks with them?

In the summer I wear vibram five fingers minimalist shoes. In the winter I wear Merrel hiking shoes. I'd wear vibrams year-round but the inclimate weather in the winter prohibits me personally from doing so.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

SurpriseHerself is teasing. Its a fashion faux pas to wear athletic shoes anytime you are NOT being athletic. The black jeans do technically meet the "theres always room for black" standard".


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

I picture black jeans from the 80s or on millennials today. It was all in fun!

I do encourage men to find their own style and, just as important, to change it up a bit from time to time. Predictable is dull.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

SurpriseMyself said:


> I picture black jeans from the 80s or on millennials today. It was all in fun!
> 
> I do encourage men to find their own style and, just as important, to change it up a bit from time to time. Predictable is dull.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


QFT.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Black jeans are a staple in my outfits. Pressed, oxford shorts, Sperry boat shoes, the works.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

I wear chino's at work almost every day except once in a while when I need to wear a suit/tie. 

I'll dress down, with chino's, a polo and boat shoes or dress up with chino's, a OCBD and a casual dress shoe.....sometimes even adding a blazer/sport coat to the ensemble. 

A lot of people will think you're dressed up(which is really sad) just because you're wearing something other than jeans. You can get a decent pair of chino's for about the same cost as a pair of jeans. I stick with the no-iron variety to make my life easier. The best part is, you don't need to go to the dry cleaners......just throw them in the washing machine and dryer. 

I cringe at the money spent at the dry cleaner when I used to wear dress-pants to work every day.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't do chinos. For one, they don't fit my body style, and number 2, they don't have cargo pockets. I need the cargo pockets for my pack of cigarettes and my cell phone.

My daily wear are either 5.11s tactical pants, or cargo/bdu pants with boots.


----------

